# Is the Ipod adapter needed?



## outofreach (Sep 20, 2006)

My undersanding of radio is that there is a aux input in the glovebox. And that buying the Ipod kit simply changes the plug to be able to use the Ipod's unique bottom connecter. Can I plug in any aux audio device if I have the stereo w/Sirus?
I would much rather have a universal line in than a proprietary Ipod plug.......


----------



## dsballdo (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Is the Ipod adapter needed? (outofreach)*

usually the ipod interface means use can access the menus and display them via the car radio. can't do that thru an aux (phono jack/plug) input.


----------



## sludwig (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: Is the Ipod adapter needed? (outofreach)*

The advantage of the iPod dock connector is that you are getting better digital qulaity sound through the dock and it keeps your iPod charged.


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: Is the Ipod adapter needed? (outofreach)*

The 3.5 mm aux input allows you to plug in any device through the head phone jacks.
As has already been said, the ipod specific adaptor uses the dock connection which is a better digital output, charges the ipod, and allows you to control the ipod through the head unit and steering wheels controls if applicable.
If you use an ipod, the adaptor is worth it.


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: Is the Ipod adapter needed? (Corradodrvrfnd)*

What is that part number and price?
Does it require dealer installation?


----------



## grubber (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: Is the Ipod adapter needed? (notawagon)*

I thought I would miss my Ipod but Satellite radio is pretty sweet
Satellite is not a Ipod replacement but another great option


----------



## rookie (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: Is the Ipod adapter needed? (sludwig)*

_The advantage of the iPod dock connector is that you are getting better digital qulaity sound through the dock and it keeps your iPod charged._ 

That's not true at all - 
It allows the unit to be charged and data to be transmitted to the screen of applicble units - but it transmits the music via standard old analog output just like what goes to your headphones.
For my Jetta, I disasembled a dock cable myself to hardwire a power connector to my Ipod and the 3 wires used for sound were L/R and Common and I wired it directly into the back of my VW radio using an adapter from Enfig. Then mounted in a button spot where some cars have heated seats.
There is no "Digital" music signal sent out of the Ipod








Rook
_Modified by rookie at 4:26 PM 2-27-2007_


_Modified by rookie at 4:27 PM 2-27-2007_


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Is the Ipod adapter needed? (notawagon)*

Anyone know the answer to the installation question?

_Quote, originally posted by *notawagon* »_What is that part number and price?
Does it require dealer installation?


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Is the Ipod adapter needed? (liquid stereo)*

I don't know the part number, but the price is $199. I personally would have a dealer do it, but it will be installed in the glove box, so if you're particular handy (or know someone who is) nothing says you can't do it yourself.
Just to clarify, however:
1. AUX sound is just as good as sound via the dock connector
2. Once you plug your iPod into the dock connector you will not be able to change songs/ 
playlists etc. via the iPod, only via the head unit.
3. You are limited to addressing 5 playlists via your head unit
4. Track names are *not* displayed
I actually paid for the iPod adaptor when I ordered my car, but have since had a change of heart. I went and spent $15 on a cable and have been using the AUX input since then. I also burned my playlists to CD and loaded 6 of them into the CD changer, the others I placed into my center console. Playing CDs gets you track names. 
At this time I'm of the mind that I'll use my iPod for long trips and use my CDs and Satellite for everyday driving. So far that's working for me, and I find that I'm not missing my iPod too much on a day-to-day basis. So the only advantage, to me, that's left with the dock connector is the ability to charge my iPod. But since I plan to use it only for long trips, and my iPod will run for 20hrs on one charge, I'm not so sure that's really even an issue.
Alex


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Is the Ipod adapter needed? (ChicagoVW)*

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Is the Ipod adapter needed? (ChicagoVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChicagoVW* »_I actually paid for the iPod adaptor when I ordered my car, but have since had a change of heart. I went and spent $15 on a cable and have been using the AUX input since then.
So the only advantage, to me, that's left with the dock connector is the ability to charge my iPod. But since I plan to use it only for long trips, and my iPod will run for 20hrs on one charge, I'm not so sure that's really even an issue.
Alex

So do you actually still have the ipod adapter installed in the center console? And if so you also have the aux input? I thought that if you get the ipod adapter you loose the aux in?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Is the Ipod adapter needed? (chocoholic_too)*

I have the center console mounted IPOD adaptor and the AUX Input.. Howevr that may be an artifact of the fact my vehicle was shipped with the center mounted CD Changer..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Is the Ipod adapter needed? (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_I have the center console mounted IPOD adaptor and the AUX Input.. Howevr that may be an artifact of the fact my vehicle was shipped with the center mounted CD Changer..








That disk changer is still in my desk... any takers?


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Is the Ipod adapter needed? (chocoholic_too)*

No, I never got the iPod adaptor installed. The dealer forgot to order it with the car, but said they could install it in the glove box once the car arrived. I had them hold off until I could drive the car awhile. Now that I've done that I've reached the conclusion above. However, I don't think that you lose the AUX input. We all talked about this several months ago and I'm pretty sure the general feeling was that you retained the AUX, even if the iPod adaptor is installed in the glove box.
Alex


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Is the Ipod adapter needed? (ChicagoVW)*

I have the glove box iPod and AUX. Both function. I ended up with that since I didn't want to wait for a custom order just for the fancy iPod holder. Besides, now my iPod can be air conditioned!


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Is the Ipod adapter needed? (ChicagoVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChicagoVW* »_ However, I don't think that you lose the AUX input. We all talked about this several months ago and I'm pretty sure the general feeling was that you retained the AUX, even if the iPod adaptor is installed in the glove box.
Alex

Sorry, I thought you were talking about the center console ipod adapter. It says on the vw spec sheet that if you order this adapter it deletes the aux in the glove box.
check page 3 - Radio
http://www.vw.com/vwcom/conten...s.pdf


----------



## Svenborg (Jan 22, 2007)

Holy thread resurrection Batman.....but I have a question about the Ipod adapter. Is the Ipod the only music player that can be used with the adapter?? None of my music is ripped in MP3 format so I have no desire to own an Ipod...but say a Toshiba Gigabeat that would play my WMA lossless format rips? Would I use the Aux cable???


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (Svenborg)*

Aux input is the only solution I can see for my WMA files. CD player won't read them; don't have an iPod (not that it will play WMA filse). Could run them through a bulk converter (Windows Media Player should suffice) to turn them into high bit-rate MP3's and burn them to CD is your other obvious choice. But the Aux input works reasonably well IMO. Not perfect, but better than I expected.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (neweosowner)*

There is (in some markets) a USB interface inplace of the IPOD interface. It appears to be somewhat tempramental. I've not seen it listed for NAR spec cars...


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

Perhaps a non-Canadian, ROW owner can tell us if the USB input will play anything other than MP3's. AAC files? WMA files?


----------



## cagraves (Feb 12, 2008)

*iPhone Question:*

Does this device work well through the iPod adaptor? I heard that the phone won't work but the iPod will. I use a Jabra head piece, will i still be able to receive calls though that?


----------



## NEAEos (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: iPhone Question: (cagraves)*

I have the iPod adapter/glovebox option in my EOS. The sound is good, but the interface is lame. To play the iPod hit the CD button again (while CD play is selected). When you do the five FIRST playlists show up as if they were CD's 1-5; all songs on the iPod are displayed as "CD 6". It does not show the playlist names. To make things worse you can't even see what's playing by looking at the iPod. It really is a lame, stupid interface. They really ought to fix this mess. It was a waste of money.


----------



## ridgebacks (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: iPhone Question: (NEAEos)*

I completely agree the ipod adapter was a total waste of money. I never imagined that I would not be able to see what is playing - it is a pain in the neck - additionally, my ipod rocks back and forth in the holder and if I hit a bump hard enough, it skips and resets. I see there are "holders" for smaller ipods, but there is nothing to hold mine completely in place. I'm about to stuff it with cardboard.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## jnhashmi (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: iPhone Question: (ridgebacks)*

For what it's worth, the sound coming out of the aux input option is killer. No sound volume loss, and it sounds super crisp and clear. I've heard over and over that the iPod adapter is a waste. I still can't believe how lame the interface is, considering that the iPod has been around for a long time now and that's the main selling point of a adapter, beside the recharging feature - that seems to be the only advantage you get for your $199.


_Modified by jnhashmi at 3:02 PM 2-15-2008_


----------



## Wen2kids (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: iPhone Question: (jnhashmi)*

I use the aux input in my EOS, but have an OEM iPod connector in my other car (Mazda). I think all the car manufactureres design their iPod connector with safety/liability as their main concern. They probably disable the user interface by design to make sure nobody is going to crash his/her car while fiddling with the iPod. From that perspective I don't mind the incovenience of losing full control of my iPod while driving the Mazda (our family car). On the flip side I actually find it easier to skip songs by my sterring wheel control, although it's a PITA to find a specific playlist.
Lastly, somebody on the Mazda forum found a back door procedure to enable the iPod user interface while using the OEM connector. Perhaps there is one for the VW model too for those who really wants full control of their iPod.


----------



## le848dave (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: iPhone Question: (Wen2kids)*

I think I'm going to pass on putting in the iPod adaptor for my Eos. I have the factory adapter on my old car (Nissan Murano) and it's convenient but a real pain to use. People here complain about the VW adapter having access to only the playlists 1-5 by pressing CD 1-5. Well, on my Murano to access a playlist I have to press the Program button once, then seek once then track then program then seek until I find the correct playlist then track again. It's simple now and I can do it without looking but it still frustrates me. It does show song info on my Nissan's display but it's awful and chopped off to the point it's not useful...all that for only nearly twice the cost of the iPod itself. I'm much happier w/ the aux-in on the Eos and will stick with that myself.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: iPhone Question: (le848dave)*

This is probably going to be a really stupid question but is a F.M. modulator the same thing as a AUX input? Wouldn't it make sense to use that instead of the other untis that limit your functions with the ipod? I have a ipod and a stock-a-rific tape deck, no c.d.,shouldn't I just get a modulator?


----------



## le848dave (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: iPhone Question: (Amsterdam087)*

FM Modulators are broadcasting a short range FM station where an Aux-In is connecting the headphone out from the iPod into your car. The Aux-In will get a cleaner connection because while driving there are other things that can give interference to your FM Modulator or other people using a similar FM Modulator can cause interference. Preferably an input that shows all information and is hard-wired would be my ideal interface. Since that isn't possible here I'm gonna stick with the Aux-In jack.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: iPhone Question: (le848dave)*

Interesting, thanks for the explanation dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## le848dave (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: iPhone Question: (Amsterdam087)*

No problem. I used to use an FM solution in my prior car when I first got an iPod. It worked great as iPods/FM Transmitters were relatively new and not many people had them. About a year later I couldn't do it any more because I'd be blissfully listening to my music, pull up to a stoplight and someone else would be on the same channel as I and my car would pick up their station broadcasting their tunes instead of mine. Total bummer. It's probably because I used a low power transmitter that ran off the iPod battery and was easily overpowered by college/local stations and other people's transmitters. At the time I then switched to a cassette tape adapter (my MB had an in-dash deck) and all was well. I almost put in an iPod adapter when they came available for that car but I ended up selling the car and switching to a car w/ a factory iPod adapter instead.


----------



## biosci (Feb 23, 2008)

What about iPod adapters from Enfig? I hear / think that they can charge the iPod and allow you to control the songs on the iPod - therefore allowing you to see what is playing.


----------



## vwlady4life (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: iPhone Question: (jnhashmi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jnhashmi* »_For what it's worth, the sound coming out of the aux input option is killer. No sound volume loss, and it sounds super crisp and clear. I've heard over and over that the iPod adapter is a waste. I still can't believe how lame the interface is, considering that the iPod has been around for a long time now and that's the main selling point of a adapter, beside the recharging feature - that seems to be the only advantage you get for your $199.

_Modified by jnhashmi at 3:02 PM 2-15-2008_

So then this may be a stupid question, but if you use the aux input option, can you control the volume through your stereo (or just on the iPod itself)? It would seem that you can control through the stereo, but I've had people tell me otherwise. Thanks!


----------



## le848dave (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: iPhone Question: (vwlady4life)*

Both. You need to have the sound level turned up loud enough on the iPod itself before plugging it into the stereo. If you don't you'll need to turn the stereo up so loud to hear anything at all that you'll get tons of distortion.


----------



## vwlady4life (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: iPhone Question: (le848dave)*

Thanks, le848dave. I'm picking up my '08 Jetta Wolfsburg this week and it does not have a factory iPod adapter. I've been very undecided about whether to have it installed in the glove box or not. I may just pass though. From everything that I've heard, it doesn't sound like a great item. I think the only bonus for me would be being able to control sound through the stereo. Hmmm.


----------



## le848dave (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: iPhone Question: (vwlady4life)*

Well, originally I wasn't going to do it but ended up getting a great deal on one on eBay. I'm no stranger to doing this kind of thing myself so I picked it up and installed it myself and am happy with it. It's not a perfect solution but I like being able to have it charge and be locked in my glove box while I control it from the steering wheel/radio controls. I miss the song display like my Nissan had but am happy nonetheless.


----------



## vwlady4life (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: iPhone Question: (le848dave)*

My friend that has an Impala (just a base model, as it is a company car) bought a $10 gizmo off of Amazon that attaches to the base of the iPod and then goes to the aux jack (rather than going from the iPod headphone jack to aux jack). She swears that the sound is excellent and she can control all the volume through her car stereo. I find it hard to believe that the VW aux jack would function differently than this, but I could be wrong.


----------



## vwlady4life (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: iPhone Question: (vwlady4life)*

This is the item that I'm talking about:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/produ...NJX6F


----------



## le848dave (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: iPhone Question: (vwlady4life)*

You are misunderstanding what I had typed (perhaps I should have been more clear, I'll admit that) and it seems you/your friend are twisting words about "controlling all the volume" Let me try to clear it up here.
There are two ways to get sound out of the iPod. One is the headphone jack (which is what I referred to in my last post) and the other is through the line out jack in the dock connector on the bottom of the iPod. The line-out jack is a fixed volume output on the iPod and is set to an "optimal level" for playback. The headphone jack is controlled by the volume on the iPod from when you change the volume on the iPod itself. 
In my previous post I was talking about the aux-in using the headphone jack as it's the most obvious connection and likely what most people use and without knowing which iPod you would be using is the only safe assumption for your device as not all iPods have a dock connector. When using this there are two separate volume controls that must be adjusted. The first is on the iPod and requires putting the volume loud enough out of the iPod so that the stereo can play it but quiet enough that there is no distortion. After that you can adjust the volume on the car stereo to your desired level. However, changing the volume on either only changes the volume on that device. Also, there is no "control" of the iPod via the car stereo.
Now, the device you mentioned is merely a cable that takes the line-out from the dock connector and allows you to hook it into the aux-in jack on your car. Since this is outputting a fixed volume level from the iPod there is only one volume control to raise/lower sound output and that is through the car stereo. Keep in mind that this only changes the volume on your car, not on the iPod and allows no control of the iPod. That said this is the best solution as the wire is relatively cheap and doesn't require you to adjust the volume to a level good for input into the car and then adjust it to a non-ear shattering level when you take the iPod out and use headphones in your ears.
Sorry for the confusion, hope this helps though.


----------



## alarno (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi, let me say something. I have kind of the same problem. There is no any way to connect "something" to the built-in car dock, and connect this to the ipod. That way, you should have complete control on your ipod, and you only want to send to the car the audio... anyone knows? thanks!


----------



## EosInOz (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: (alarno)*

Hi Outofreach = I have the iPod adaptor in my car. Although I thought the cost to install it being same as the cost of an 80GB ipod Classic, still, it's very handy as I don't get to burn all my music on CDs at the time. Also, if a friend has an iPod, they can simply plug in their music.







Oh, you can control the music/songs via your stereo or steering wheel.
Alex = Yes, I feel your frustration. When you think the cost of the adaptor is about the same as for an iPod, why didn't VW allow songs to be displayed? Another thing. Why does it not function the same as the MP3 player (where you can select the folder then the song)?
Selecting the folder first, then the song is easier as is the case on the MP3 player.
We should have been told prior to purchase. You think VW will update the software of the adaptor in future to allow the names of songs to be displayed?
Overall, it's a handy tool and I'd recommend it so you have another option.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Is the Ipod adapter needed? (dsballdo)*

@sludwig: The advantage of the iPod dock connector is that you are getting better digital qulaity sound through the dock and it keeps your iPod charged.

can you hear a "digital sound"?










_Modified by [email protected] at 11:05 PM 4-23-2008_


----------



## le848dave (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (alarno)*

Are you asking for something like a connector into the iPod dock that connects to the iPod like a pair of headphones or are you asking for something akin to a dock extension cable?


----------

